# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Deca without label.

## shooterstyz169

I recently Bought Deca from some of the guys that i've wrestled with. Everyone I know is on it and they've blown up. They say its all legit, and i decided to give it a try. I went and bought it, and there was no label. He told me this is because he bought it from a huge Bulk , and its distributed in 10 ml vials. Let me know, my aim is shooterstyz169 .
[/IMG]http://www.musclelogic.com/uploads/images/deca1%20(2).jpg[IMG]

----------


## ajfina

no pic bro

----------


## shooterstyz169

yea i dunno how to put it up... new at this forum thing lol

----------


## shooterstyz169

http://www.musclelogic.com/uploads/images/deca1 (2).jpg


just go to that, copy and paste it into ur address bar it should work , let me know what you think

----------


## SnaX

here you go



you got your [/IMG]and[IMG] reversed... so i jsut copied your link and fixed it...

its a picture.. a blury oen at that.. of some elephant giz... 

No label though... you want to put that crap in your body?

They cant tell you anything except that you have a bottle with stuff in it...

----------


## Seajackal

Man you should be careful with something you don't even know how it was cooked
I mean about its sterility, otherwise you will be exposing yourself to chances of
geting infections, I would go with some UGL but no labels no way IMO. Be safe bro!
Oh yeah IMO the guy you get this from probably cooked it himself and doesn't have
a good printer to print a label for it, that's it, no way it's a branded gear bro!

----------


## shooterstyz169

said he bought it from buy-*******. **t, it came with a label, i'm going to talk to him today to see if i can get a picture of it lol maybe u can tell, also, if i get a name brand, would u be able to tell if its legit by the density/ color?

----------


## 305GUY

I wouldnt touch that shit with no label.

----------


## ajfina

I have some "DECA " with no label , how do u know is deca it can be ANYTHING

----------


## NYGIANTS21

you a brave fuc*er if you do... But keep us posted if you do  :AaGreen22:

----------


## elcapitan

I hope it was sealed when you got it. without the top popped. God and even then...

----------


## BooCooo

are you goign to run just a deca cycle? its prob ip, he bought it in a bulk tube and put it into other vials. I wouldnt use that trash

----------


## SnaX

lol what if it's honey or somethin lol.... i kid! that would be funny though.. Bee's buzzin around you.. lol

----------


## shooterstyz169

it was sealed, i found out what it was, its legit, i went to the dudes house, he seemed scared, very willing to help

----------


## MichaelCC

if you think it's legit, it's your choice, but I'll never use it personaly (and as I can see, all guys above me too). Be carefull bro. It can be anything - maybe it's curare poison  :Smilie: 
BTW - if you think it's legit, and you also decided to use, there is no reason to ask guys on FURUM if it's good or not  :Smilie:  that's my opinion.

----------


## shooterstyz169

if u read my post under steroid questions, you'll see what i asked, i recently was getting head 1- 2 times a day if lucky. all of a sudden 2 days after i finished in her mouth, she told me it tasted reallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy weird. I private messaged a bunch of dudes on here and called my doctor, its legit ,if it wasn't,it wouldn't have these affects.



Yes, there is a scientific reason for this, and it will occur with all AAS that suppress the HTPA hard enough.
She is tasting a difference due to the lack of sperm in your semen as your testes have shut down sperm production. Of course deca is very suppressive so it will happen fast.
Sperm carries with it Fructose which many of you know is a fruit sugar. So of course it would naturally make it taste different too.
The lack of this sugar due to the lack of sperm will leave only the rest of the semen which contain buffers in it (chemicals known as alkalines - which are known to be very bitter tasting).
Since baking soda is also buffer it would also theoretically be similar in taste.

Anyway this is the explaination for it, and due to that explaination you ALSO know that your gear is real or this wouldn't occur.

Christ, this is the WEIRDEST post I have ever written.
Reply With Quote

----------


## olederndirt

:Hmmmm:

----------


## SnaX

the hell... you smokin' banana peels son?

----------


## MichaelCC

> if u read my post under steroid questions, you'll see ...


sorry bro, I read "steroid questions" very rarely - maybe 1-2 times/months. I prefer this "picture forum", becasue I have a lot of friends here - that's all ...




> Yes, there is a scientific reason for this, and it will occur with all AAS that suppress the HTPA hard enough.
> She is tasting a difference due to the lack of sperm in your semen as your testes have shut down sperm production. Of course deca is very suppressive so it will happen fast.
> Sperm carries with it Fructose which many of you know is a fruit sugar. So of course it would naturally make it taste different too.
> The lack of this sugar due to the lack of sperm will leave only the rest of the semen which contain buffers in it (chemicals known as alkalines - which are known to be very bitter tasting).
> Since baking soda is also buffer it would also theoretically be similar in taste.
> 
> Anyway this is the explaination for it, and due to that explaination you ALSO know that your gear is real or this wouldn't occur.
> 
> Christ, this is the WEIRDEST post I have ever written.
> Reply With Quote


???  :Aajack:  
was it necessary ?? Peace bro  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

hey i think i know where ur friends or u got that deca from?
and if u got it from them it's probably real, PM me

----------


## Seajackal

> if u read my post under steroid questions, you'll see what i asked, i recently was getting head 1- 2 times a day if lucky. all of a sudden 2 days after i finished in her mouth, she told me it tasted reallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy weird. I private messaged a bunch of dudes on here and called my doctor, its legit ,if it wasn't,it wouldn't have these affects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a scientific reason for this, and it will occur with all AAS that suppress the HTPA hard enough.
> She is tasting a difference due to the lack of sperm in your semen as your testes have shut down sperm production. Of course deca is very suppressive so it will happen fast.
> Sperm carries with it Fructose which many of you know is a fruit sugar. So of course it would naturally make it taste different too.
> The lack of this sugar due to the lack of sperm will leave only the rest of the semen which contain buffers in it (chemicals known as alkalines - which are known to be very bitter tasting).
> Since baking soda is also buffer it would also theoretically be similar in taste.
> ...


Man now we won't need SRCS labs test anymore all we need is a bitch
swallowing our cum to say if our gear is real deal or not.  :Owned: 
Who better than them would know how a cum tastes like?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MichaelCC

> Man now we won't need SRCS labs test anymore all we need is a bitch
> swallowing our cum to say if our gear is real deal or not. 
> Who better than them would know how a cum tastes like?


Perfect explanation SJ -  :Smilie:  hahaha I like you man  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I guess I can't imagine a difference coming from the fvcking small size of a
spermatozoid (nanometers) changing the taste of the cum cuz of the presence of
fructose if so, it would be understandable if the spermatozoids had the size of some
micrometers each instead of nanometers (Hell I dunno how many nano it is). Thanks
Big Mike!

----------

